# Where is the Code reader for TerranoII ?



## shadowbroker (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello my fine folks.

I have a 1999 2.7TD Terrno II, Everynow and then I get the check engine warning light come on, and stay on for a few hours or a few days then go off again.

Seems to not matter about the weather, does it in wet, or does it when its been dry for a week.

I have a code reader, but not sure where the plug is in the TerranoII to hook my machine upto to read any faults that may be stored.

Any help you could give, I would be greatful.

:wtf:


----------

